# Names to go with Holly



## flowertot

Hi girls. 

we already have a 2 year old DD called Holly and we are now expecting a little boy in January. 

we are finding it really hard to pick a name. the couple that we have come up with are Zach and Ethan but i need more suggestions.

thank you :flower:


----------



## hayley x

... Alex :D xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Joshua :)

Im called Holly and thats my brothers name :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Holly and Thomas x


----------



## alibaba24

Holly & James
Holly & Andrew
Holly & Lucas
Holly & Daniel
Holly & Edward
Holly & Danny
Holly & John


----------



## Emma.Gi

What about:

Brett? Benjamin? Forrest? Bradley? Heath? Storm?


----------



## Freyasmum

Hey Flower. I asked Freya if she had a good name for a boy (bear in mind that she wants to call our baby 'My Little Pony Loveheart') and she said...
Stinky!! :rofl: :rofl:

I'll understand if you decide to go with something else! :)


----------



## Jenni1991

Holly and Mark x


----------



## flowertot

Freyasmum said:


> Hey Flower. I asked Freya if she had a good name for a boy (bear in mind that she wants to call our baby 'My Little Pony Loveheart') and she said...
> Stinky!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I'll understand if you decide to go with something else! :)

:rofl: :rofl: 

tell her thank you very much but think we will pass on that one!


----------



## flowertot

EmzyMathRuby said:


> Holly and Thomas x

i really like this one but a friend of mine has just had a little boy and called him Thomas so can't have it :nope:


----------



## Freyasmum

I like Ethan. :)


----------



## katekatekate

Henry!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Holly & Henry
Holly & Reilly
Holly & Casey
Holly & Shea
Holly & Kai
Holly & Preston
Holly & Noah
Holly & Harlow
Holly & Andy (Andrew)


----------



## sarah1989

Holly & William


----------



## MUMOF5

I think that Zachary (Zac) goes nicely with Holly. Also like Joseph (Joe) and Logan. xx


----------



## CedarWood

Holly and James


----------



## ProudMum

gotta be harry

harry and holly. xx


----------



## katekatekate

Zachary or Henry


----------



## poppy fields

Holly and Oliver (Olly)?
Holly and Marcus?

Love Ethan too.


----------



## kathryn06

how about Holly & Luca ?

xx


----------



## twiggy56

Holly and Josh i think sound nice together!!


----------

